# Interested in visiting Portugal



## rastafari (Jul 10, 2008)

I've always been fascinated by the Portuguese language even though I don't speak it. I am trying to learn it and I'm interested in Portuguese culture as well. Has anyone been to Portugal or any Portuguese-speaking country? :icon_smile:


----------



## fox81 (Jun 2, 2008)

I went to Lisbon and Porto last month and had a great time. I spent 2 weeks thru spain and portugal, and had a ball. Lisbon was my favourite place and can highly recommend it.
A lot of foreigners travel further south to the Algarve, but this is mostly for those seeking a coastal holiday.

I found the portugese people very friendly, the culture very interesting and Portugal generally a very affordable place to visit.


----------



## rastafari (Jul 10, 2008)

that's an interesting review. thank you. i am planning to book a trip by december.


----------



## gusboy (May 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm portuguese. do you want to know something in particular?


----------



## flaminjo (Dec 15, 2008)

oh yess! i have been wanting to visit portugal for quite some time, some of my friends have been to portugal, and the stories & pictures of the places really makes me want to plan a trip!


----------



## The Captain (Dec 15, 2008)

*THE ISLAND*

of Madeira is an absolutely fantastic destination in Portugal, one that has it all: town, country, history, mountains, beaches, great food...

And I've heard they make wine there, too.

The Captain


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a day in Porto, and then because it was just a quick train ride from Santiago de Compostela, Spain, where I spent a week or so visiting an old college roommate and his family. I saw enough to know that Portugal is high on my list of future destinations.


----------



## davemx66 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Lisbon*

I visited Lisbon some years ago and I can say that it's one of my favorite places. A beautiful city with quite a lot character and an air of melancholy. Magnificent architecture like the Mosteiro dos Jeronimos and the Tower of Belem, delicious food like bacalhau (cod) in all its forms and pasteis de nata (most delicious custard-filled pastries) and listening to fados would make your visit unforgettable !


----------

